# voy a matar a alguen por el openoffice

## ensarman

estuve compilando el openoffice por casi un dia entero y me aparece un error en la bendita compilacion.

he intentado con el GCC 3 y 4 e igual sale un error al compilar.

estas son las ultimas lineas de la compilacion:

```

------------------------------

Making: ../../../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/SlideSorterView.obj

g++ -Wreturn-type -fmessage-length=0 -c -I.

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/offuh

-I../inc -I../../inc -I../../../../inc -I../../../../unx/inc

-I../../../../unxlngi6.pro/inc -I.

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/stl

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/external

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solenv/unxlngi6/inc

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solenv/inc

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/res

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/stl

-I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/solenv/inc/Xp31

-I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/include

-I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/include/linux

-I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/include/native_threads/include -I/usr/include

-I. -I../../../../res -I. -Os -fno-strict-aliasing -Wuninitialized

-fvisibility=hidden -pipe -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fno-stack-protector-all

-Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fexceptions

-fno-enforce-eh-specs   -fpic -DLINUX -DUNX -DVCL -DGCC -DC341 -DINTEL

-DCVER=C341 -D_USE_NAMESPACE -DNPTL -DGLIBC=2 -DX86 -D_PTHREADS -D_REENTRANT

-DNEW_SOLAR -D_USE_NAMESPACE=1 -DSTLPORT_VERSION=400

-DHAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY_FEATURE -D__DMAKE -DUNIX -DCPPU_ENV=gcc3

-DGXX_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/include/g++-v3

-DSUPD=680 -DPRODUCT -DNDEBUG -DPRODUCT_FULL -DOSL_DEBUG_LEVEL=0 -DOPTIMIZE

-DEXCEPTIONS_ON -DCUI -DSOLAR_JAVA -DOOC680=OOC680   -DSD_DLLIMPLEMENTATION

-DSHAREDLIB -D_DLL_  -DMULTITHREAD  -o

../../../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/SlideSorterView.o

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/sd/source/ui/slidesorter/view/SlideSorterView.cxx

g++: Error interno: `Terminado (killed)' (programa cc1plus)

Por favor enve un reporte completo de error.

Vea <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> para ms instrucciones.

dmake:  Error code 1, while making

'../../../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/SlideSorterView.obj'

'---* tg_merge.mk *---'

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work/ooo-build-2.0.3.0/build/OOO_2_0_3/sd/source/ui/slidesorter/view

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.0.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

      openoffice-2.0.3.ebuild, line 264:   Called die

      !!! Build failed

      !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call

      stack if relevant.

```

PD: casi mato a alguien al ver ese error

----------

## ekz

"Dicen" que "casi" no se gana rendimiento al compilar OpenOffice, por lo que muchos para evitarse 1 dia de compilacion (y casos como estos) usan la version ooo-bin 

SAludos

----------

## zx80

Eso mismo te iba a decir. Para lo poco q se suele usar (en la mayoria de casos) y lo poco q se consigue no se si vale la pena una compilación.

----------

## ensarman

ya instale los bianarios pero la verdad veo lento el tiempo de ejecucion del openoffice por eso queria hacer la compilacion pra ver si se puede hacer algo.

gracias de todas maneras

----------

## Stolz

OO es lento de por sí. No le des más vueltas. Aunque ganases algo compilandolo tu mismo, seguiría siendo lento. Es triste reconocerlo pero MS Office es más rápido y consume menos recursos funcionando en Linux mediante Wine que OO funcionando nativamente.

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> OO es lento de por sí. No le des más vueltas. Aunque ganases algo compilandolo tu mismo, seguiría siendo lento. Es triste reconocerlo pero MS Office es más rápido y consume menos recursos funcionando en Linux mediante Wine que OO funcionando nativamente.

 

Soy de la misma opinión, al menos hasta openoffice 2.0.x (no sé el 2.1) éste es más lento que el Word abierto desde wine, la verdad es que no soy precisamente un seguidor de openoffice, sobre todo, tras ver como las gráficas de un fichero de Excel se ven mejor en gnumeric que en el propio Excel   :Cool:  (openoffice la saca horrible y kspread ni siquiera la muestra)

----------

## ekz

Yo por lo mismo instale Abiword para "probarlo", y me quede con el, en gnome se abre "al instante" (que ni siquiera alcanzo a ver el splash screen  :Very Happy:  )

SAludos

----------

## ensarman

estoy de acuerdo en que es lento, pero no encuentro(o no se si exista) otro programa que me abra precentaciones powerpoint, ya me decepciono una vez el firefox porque se puso lento ahora tb me esta decepcionando el openoffice

 *Quote:*   

> Yo por lo mismo instale Abiword para "probarlo", y me quede con el, en gnome se abre "al instante" (que ni siquiera alcanzo a ver el splash screen  ) 
> 
> SAludos

 

seguire el consejo... q tal funcionara en KDE  :Razz: 

----------

## ekz

y K office? nunca lo he probado pero debe andar mas rapido en un entorno KDE (y no se si abre presentaciones power point)

----------

## pacho2

En KDE puedes usar kpresenter, en gnome, ahora que lo pienso, no conozco ninguna aplicación para abrir presentaciones de powerpoint :-/

----------

## ekz

Me tope con un tip para el ooo, ir a las opciones y desactivar JAVA, que hara que consuma menos memoria y cargue mas rapido (supuestamente)

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ayer vino un amigo y me habló muy bien de crossover office así que me decidí a probarlo. (18Mb)

Instalé Office 97, XP y 2003 sin incovenientes, hasta donde lo probé, office XP que es al que mas tiempo le dediqué y dejé instalado como definitivo, anda todo tal como si corriera desde windows, hasta me deja imprimir en una impresora remota por samba! (problema que siempre tuve con wine)...

Quizás sirva para powerpoint, como no lo uso, solo instalé word y excel... Habría que probarlo.

----------

## pacho2

El Powerpoint del XP sí funciona  :Wink: 

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si existe alguna apluicación para gnome para ver las presentaciones? Algo como el Powerpoint o el kpresenter.

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## sag

Parece que se puede con Evince pero esta en fase Alfa

http://live.gnome.org/Evince/SupportedDocumentFormats

----------

## pacho2

Ya veo, gracias  :Smile: 

¿y algo para "hacer" esas presentaciones? Así aprovecho el hilo  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## achaw

Yo me canse de buscar alguna aplicacion para ver presentaciones de MS y nada...

Para crear presentaciones, si no me equivoco habia algunos ademas de las nombradas....creo q habia algo asi como una suite de oficina liviana llamada siag office, y otra aplicacion llamada algo asi de magic...no recuerdo....OJO, para crear presentaciones en sus propios formatos, no en formato MS

Saludos

----------

## Zagloj

Igual te sirve este como visor:

http://tonicsystems.com/products/viewer/

Saludos  :Wink: 

Pd Lo de crearlos, siempre se pueden hacer pdfs, pero bueno, es una opinión personal de un usuario de LaTeX.

----------

## achaw

Gracias, no sabia que existia. Igualmente prefiero no usarlo, usa java (el cual no es de mi agrado) y no es software libre...

Saludos

----------

